# New Business in Dubai



## johneil21 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am looking for a temporary office to start my own business in Dubai? Any advise relocation and prices?


----------



## cbs_dxb (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sheikh Zayed area*

Hey Johneil21,

I have also put up my own business here in Dubai and would like to share to you what my friend and I did. We consulted a business centre and have been in Sheikh Zayed Area (business area in Dubai) over the last 2 years. check the site,xxxxxxxxxxxx Good luck mate!


----------

